# satoh tractor thoughts



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey guys, my dad and i have the opportunity to get a satoh s-750D stallion tractor for free from a family friend, the power steering box is shot and the 3pt is erratic. Any thoughts appreciated.

Thanks Teddy


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Anything free is good as long as you don't drop too much money into it once you get it.


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

Anybody know where I could get the steering box rebuilt?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never even heard of a satoh before.

Autocorrect claims it aint even spelled right


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Never even heard of a satoh before.
> 
> Autocorrect claims it aint even spelled right


Rebranded mitsubishi


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Never even heard of a satoh before.
> 
> Autocorrect claims it aint even spelled right


One of them furriner tractors...

Later! OL J R


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

What were you thinking of doing with it and what are your alternatives?

How bad are the steering box and 3pl anyway?

Roger


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://satohparts.com/

Regards, Mike


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

We would mostly ted and rake with it. the steering geer box has a funky recirculating ball bearing design that's shot (like you can spin the wheel and it will keep spinning and spinning and spinning) nobody makes parts for that gearbox anymore that i can find.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Steering box sounds seriously shot. Who knows what work it needs. Then there is the 3pl, which you will probably need for tedding.

For jobs like tedding and raking you can use any tractor. Spend some money on one that works fine and you won't have to worry.

Roger


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My brother used to work for Eagle Tractor Company, a large tractor salvage operation in Eagle Lake, TX (until he went to work for the county to get insurance which the owner refused to provide, and eventually shut down and retired a few years ago).

Sometimes, it's better to just sell a tractor for salvage than to mess with trying to keep it going. Not sure this is the case here, but it might well be. If you want to tinker with it for a project or "backup" or extra "hoss" around the place, go for it, but if you're relying on this thing, you might want to reevaluate things.

One thing I CAN tell you about the salvage business, tractor salvage in particular-- whatever's broke on yours, is lots of times broke on the ones that come in to be scrapped. Just the nature of the beast... When my brother redid their inventory system, they cleaned out a LOT of parts (thousands) that they had a dozen or two dozen or more on the shelf or in storage, but had never sold a one... thinned the herd down to a few just in case someone calls (toss them all and next week three guys will call looking for them, ya know how that goes!) but unfortunately lots of times people would call looking for something, and after checking inventory and 'the yard' for tractors that might not have been parted out yet, perhaps finding one and sending a guy out to pull it, upon checking it out, found out it was shot too...

Later and best of luck whatever you decide.

OL J R


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks guys, we are gonna pick it up and look at it (we can always sell for scrap if we don't want to fix it.

Teddy


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember seeing satohs in the 70's to me they looked like down sized david browns in the white and red version and were gasoline powered


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep Satoh tractors of the 70's had Mazda gas engines in them and usually Mitsibishi diesels.

Heck the price is free so you have zero to lose and and worst case part it out. Myself I would tear into the steering box and see what needs fixed. It might not be too bad to have a custom part made to repair it in a machine shop if replacements are unavailable. Bushings or bearings etc. should be avaialble through alternative sources if required.

Thinking outside the box: The gearbox might be close enough to something common in tractor or combine scrap yard that is plentiful such that you make an adaptor plate that fits the mounting points on the tractor and then bolt the other brand steering box to that adaptor plate.

3 point hitch issue is likely an o-ring, stuck control valve, issue of some type. My not be too bad of a fix at all if the problem is accessable. Hopefully does not require a split to access an otherwise simple part.

Tractor would already be at my house undergoing triage.


----------

